# Scout Realtime: Realtime server metrics in your browser



## tortau (Mar 13, 2014)

https://github.com/scoutapp/scout_realtime

Interesting web app that allows you to see "top" on your browser.

I have it installed on an empty Vultr VPS if you want to see the sample output: http://108.61.191.102:5555/


----------



## jenok (Mar 13, 2014)

looks great


----------



## blergh (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha, that's pretty cool - But completely useless more or less.


----------



## tchen (Mar 13, 2014)

blergh said:


> Haha, that's pretty cool - But completely useless more or less.


Something less completely useless is http://riemann.io/dashboard.html

Way more effort to setup though.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Mar 13, 2014)

Both of those look interesting.

Thanks for the share


----------



## jarland (Mar 14, 2014)

tchen said:


> Something less completely useless is http://riemann.io/dashboard.html
> 
> 
> Way more effort to setup though.


Nice find, thanks for the share. May be more work to set up but at least it isn't ruby  ...oh wait it is. Damn ruby.


----------



## tchen (Mar 14, 2014)

jarland said:


> Nice find, thanks for the share. May be more work to set up but at least it isn't ruby  ...oh wait it is. Damn ruby.


Haha, wait until you see the collectors... Clojure JVM


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

jarland said:


> Nice find, thanks for the share. May be more work to set up but at least it isn't ruby  ...oh wait it is. Damn ruby.


sweet another ruby app I can test with for my next Centmin Mod Nginx release - has ruby, node.js and python passenger support


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

Both of those are pretty nice, but the second one looks way more powerful and customizable, allthough a PITA to setup, probably well worth it.  Thanks for the share!


----------

